# Ft Pierce 7/10



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

nice cobia especialy on the smaller set ups it makes for alot of fun


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That's awesome man! I've had the mullet run in the back of my mind lately, thinking the 17's would be killer fun chasin the schools.

Now I want to see some tarpon reports!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That does look fun! Nice job.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

nice work!
how's the red fishing up that way been? 
I was thinking about heading up soon to chase some of them round island reds.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

nice turd


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

great light tackle cobe


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks fellas!! It was like bringing a knife to a gun fight, sick.


> nice work!
> how's the red fishing up that way been?
> I was thinking about heading up soon to chase some of them round island reds.


It's been decent. Mainly smaller schools of lower slot with a couple spots that have been holding solo slobs. Trout fishing is pretty good and plenty of snook are here especially near the inlet. Let me know if/when you come up. I need to get my ass down south to fish, now that all my mosquito bites have healed from when I was in Choko last month


----------

